# Pets... How many is too many?



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Just wondering what everyones personal opinion is on where to draw the line at how many pets you personally own. HOw many do you have & do you think you want more? Since Ive gotten my new puppy Friday I think Im definatly at or maybe over my perfect number of pets (if you count my 2 cats but my moms says outside pets dont really count lol)


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I am definitely at my limit. I love having four. Not as scary as I thought. The two littles hang together in the playpen. Coop has his penthouse and Coco has free reign of the house now. Typically, I'll take the littles shopping and to the shop and stuff like that and the mediums get to go to the ball games and towpath walks and stuff like that. I only have so many arms though so any more would not be getting the attention they deserve. I have all four laying with me in the bed right now and they fit perfectly. I never feel bad leaving now cuz each one has one. Financially, I am at my limit also. Between high quality food and vet care and high quality treats and toys, we are at our limit. Not over it, just at it.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm thinking five is our limit too...LOL...same reasons..making sure they all have attention, doing nails, brushing, giving baths, vets, food, toys etc...LOL...we have the room though...VBG


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i have 2 dogs, a parrot, and a cockateil. i'm getting one more bird, and am very tempted to add one more dog. that will be my limit. 3 birds ,3 dogs


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Five is too many ! Lol.

Four is my max too. Not only are the local laws against me, but
financially and mentally ( I would like to leave the house occasionally).
I think I've hit the limit.

For me, three chi's and a big dog is perfect. Stella and Lola always want to 
sit or lay where I am, and the boys always want to be next to their mom.

Watching them all interact is such a joy. I think that's why I decided to have 4. Their little society is as interesting as any reality show !
(and play time is hilarious).

(I've been missing my fish tank, lately)


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

There is no limit as long as you can care for them all .....


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I think it will vary from person to person and the limit on how many animals one should own would be how many the individual can safely and properly care for at any given time taking into account lifestyle and income.

My limit a while ago is very different from my limit now so I consider my "limit" to be sort of fluid. Currently I have two dogs, two guinea pigs, and two saltwater clownfish. I've not reached my limit but I am content with how many I have and don't want to over extend myself to the point that it takes away from my family or the animals I already have. 

Edit to add: After re-reading the question, yes I would like to add more dogs and fish into the family. But again how many more dogs also depends on the breed as well, lol. I can reach my limit with huskies a lot faster than I can with chihuahuas!


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

I have 2 Chihuahuas and I think one more would round off our family just nicely. But our 3rd one will be a rescue from a shelter, around Christmas. (Or maybe a Yorkie if I can find one that looks like the one my husband grew up with.) Which ever comes first. Or both, never know!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Legally Im way way way over the limit and money wise with just having a baby im over the limit as well, with 7 dogs and 2 cats and a betta. But Im still on the look out for another CC. If I find one that is close and or in my price range I may jump on it.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I think it doesn't matter, as long as none of your pets are neglected . That's what I think, the law doesn't agree with me though .


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think the limit depends on your personal life.... what you can afford as far as high quality food, vet bills, flea/tick/heartworm meds, and then setting aside $$ for an emergency. Also, what you are comfortable with as far as vacations. Can you board them? Leave them with family? Bring them with you? So lifestyle is a factor as well. And then what about the other members of the family? Is everyone on board with more dogs/cats/pets? Or is anyone resenting the fact that vacations are less or on hold, or that the pets take up too much time? It's all really personal. 

For us, Brody is just right. He's easy and I can afford to buy him whatever food I want. Couldn't do that with several or with a much bigger dog. He's easy to take with us if we need to. So you just have to look at your own situation and decide.  

I do think it's very easy to get buried unintentionally. Just one more dog, what's one more, it's a rescue and needs us, etc. That mentality can really snowball and pretty soon you have too many dogs. They are having to eat crap food. They are not getting yearly vet visits or flea/heartworm. Some don't get along with others so you are having to rotate who is out, etc. You find yourself cutting corners in lots of ways to keep up with it. Then it becomes a chore and you know you are in over our head. Then it's just one step to hoarding and collectors and pretty soon you are overwhelmed way way beyond your means. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Well said Tracy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Well having got 4 dogs, a cat (who chose us to move in with one day), a marine fish tank, a tropical fish tank, a goldfish tank, and four mice 

( well we wont have them in a few weeks. We didnt realise when we got them how bad they were going to be for me and my sons asthma, having been ok with hamsters before, but luckily my brother loves mice and just lost his 3 year old one so cant wait for these to move in), 

2 kids and a part time husband...... I'd say I'm pretty darned close to my limit lol......

but as far as chihuahua's, i started off saying only one, then only three, then only four now i say only 6-12 lol


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

We're definitely at our limit! 11 critters, four of which are dogs. I love having a houseful but there is a point where you can't give them all the attention they each deserve.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have personally known of two cases of collectors and I guess that's why I said what I did. In both circumstances, the people were very much animal lovers and it just snuck up on them. They didn't set out to have that many dogs. Some were dropped off in their yard, a couple of rescues, a foster they kept, an unplanned pregnancy, etc. and pretty soon they were totally overwhelmed. They were too embarassed to ask for help and didn't want to give up any of their babies, and it snowballed from there. They were GOOD people, just got themselves in over their head because they couldn't say no and didn't think about the consequences of their choices.


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree it depends on the person and it can easily change over time, and of course it depends on what type of pet.

As a University student, I think my limit will be two small dogs, my fish tank, and my betta. Some people would disagree and say no student should have any dogs, or I should be content with the one I have, but I really don't live the normal student lifestyle. I have a boyfriend of 5 years, and I already have a large group of friends, and partying/clubbing just doesn't interest me all that much. I'd rather take long walks with my dog(s), explore the city, take photos, read, have friends over... I like to be surrounded by life, and that definitely includes animals. 

When I am done school and am finally a teacher (hopefully with my lawyer boyfriend, hahaha!) I absolutely want more dogs. But that'll be when I have a bigger place, more money, and a more stable schedule. I will also add some larger breeds into the mix.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

I have to totally agree with brodysmum, it if it a chore then you have too many.
You should be able to offer each animal the same love, care attention etc

OK, I cant sit and cuddle a fish, but I am "fiddling" with the tanks everyday, checking water levels, salt levels, cleaning the protein skimmer etc on the marine one, and water tests on them all twice a week....

the dogs get wlaked daily, unless it is rainy or snowing, when they simply wont walk... they put the brakes on and refuse to move.

the mice are cleaned out everyday, the fish are fed, the dogs and cat get orijen, the dogs are brushed wormed frontlined vaccinated etc etc......

agree completely, if you cant do all those things, then you more than likely have too many.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I would have to say about 3 or 4 would be my limit. I used to have 3 cats in my apartment and it worked well for me. When we finally move into our own house I would love to get another chihuahua, and possibly a corgi or a boston terrier, or even a chinese crested.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

If you can financially afford to feed and care for the pets you have, and everyone gets the attention they need daily, then you're set. It's when members of the family start to fall by the wayside that it gets tough, and you should know that you have too many.

We have four cats, two dogs and 5 parrots. One more parrot on the way this month/next month.

We feed raw to our carnivores, which saves us in food and vet expenses. Otherwise we would NOT be able to have this large of a family. The parrots gets fresh foods, pellet and seed. 

Everyone has their niche, and we prefer our parrots to be PARROTS instead of pet birds. They have their own room, in which we have trees and hanging gyms.. their cages are large, and against the walls... they are left out of their cages all day, and put away to "bed" at night.

The cats are sucks, and come and go for attention as they please. They get individual night time lovin's and playtime as they wish. The dogs get three walks a day around the block, and playtimes at night. All while having a full time job 6 days a week.  

I get up early to deal with pet needs, and I usually go to bed late every night, but I wouldn't have it any other way. With my medical issues, they keep me sane and if they weren't here I don't think I'd be where I am today (oh, and the significant other helps too LOL).


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree with Brodysmom. I think all those factors probably play in for most fur parents. i.e. personal time, space and money. (Love is a given.) ;D

Right now I *am* at my limit. Between four cats, 2 furever chi's, 2 foster dogs and my fibromyalgia and arthritis I couldn't handle anymore.

We usually only have 1 foster, but because of a few big rescues from puppy mills and hoarders recently they asked if anyone would be willing to take another foster in. So we did. If I'd had foresight and knew we'd be adopting Marek I might've passed. LOL That darn hindsight.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I just have Kip. I am, however, talking with his breeder about a young female Chi to complete our little family. Of course, I will keep you all posted if there is to be the pitter patter of 4 more little feet at our house!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

I agree if you can't pay for them then it's too many. So far i'm good at my number , lol should another come along we can handle it . we had at one time 10 so we can handle it . 

like i always tell people group them together i have a lg dog, rotti maybe lol

As for the cleaning it's not too bad i do the bulk of the work becuase i like it done one way so should i ever feel like "i;m beat today" there is 3 more people in the house that will step up and do it .

so someone is always here for them so it's not a chore for us


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

As said it's a personal thing. The problems only arise when people are blinkered and can't see the reality.

I've dealt with people who claim to be involved with rescue but the reality is that they have become collectors 
I've also come across breeders who have more than they can really give true quality of life too. 

Personally I have come to the conclusion that less is more. I like my animals to have a good quality of life, best food/vet care, taken out and about, daily walks (if dogs) and one to one attention from me or hubby 

As ever....just my thoughts 

Barbara x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh yes space is a big thing too , if i didn't live in a house 3-4 would be my limit


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

For me personally I would say 3-4 max. I already have 1 dog, 1 cat and a Chi puppy coming soon, in the future I may decide on one more Chi but that would be it. 

I do know people with a lot more than that though and it works well for them, I know I couldn't do it though, lol.


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I would have to say that my limit changes too. 

Last year we had 5 pit bulls living in the house. All of them were dogs that someone couldn't keep so we took them in. Between the 5 dogs and the 5 kids we found ourselves overwhelmed when the economy took a big hit and my husbands hours were cut dramatically. We made the hard decision to rehome 4 of the pit bulls. We were happy having just Bo and we could easily afford his care but I wanted another dog, just not another big dog. We decided a chi was our best fit and now we have Neeci. I feel we are comfortable right now in our life situation and everyone is getting well cared for. After I graduate next year and we are settled in our new life in Florida, I would like to get another chi. We know that one large dog will always be our big dog limit but our little dog limit will be a little higher. They are easier to care for. Easier to walk, easier to exercise, cheaper to feed...etc.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, I know Im over my limit for cats! I have 9, some of whom are ex hoarder rescues so they are incontinent and very timid. Im stuck with them for now coz no one else would want them!!They get all there vet trips, grooming, highest quality food and toys but its a case of too many in too small a space. They never fight but I feel like in future 4 cats would be my limit.
For dogs I think 4 is my perfect number. 2 little 'uns and in a few years another sighthound for Mathew to play with. I think its nice if they have someone on their wavelength..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow its funny to see how differently people feel. After reading the posts it seems that most people feel 4 are a good number of dogs. Very interesting.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would love another Chi to go with my 1 Chi,1 Shetland sheepdog,1 cat,pond full of fish,but husband says no they wouldn't all get the attention they get now ! "That's what he thinks " Work on it slowly and you can always get them to change their mind,then they think it's their idea.Works every time.


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

I really don't think there is a limit for everyone. It's a very personal thing where one person with just 2 dogs could think "Heck, this is a lot of work and I wouldn't want any more" and then another person with 5 dogs, 4 rats, 3 cats, a snake, a lizards, 2 rabbits and a guinea pig could think "I'm in my element with all my animals and I'd have more at the drop of a hat."

My only advice would be, don't have any more animals if you truly believe they'll be too much work for you and you won't be able to look after them properly, or that if you have any more then it might mean the animals that you do already own could get their little noses pushed out (something I've seen happen when a person has too many animals). The originals don't get any attention any more, or very little 

Me personally, I'm happy with my 2 dogs (1 Chi and 1 Bichon Frise) and 2 rats (1 dumbo and 1 top-eared)  I could definitely look after, care for, and give love to more animals but at the moment I'm happy with my brood. Though another Chi could swing it for me, I reckon 

I'm wondering, for those of you with 6 or more animals how do you find sharing the love i.e. is there a favourite(s) and is the love spread equally, or do some find their little noses getting pushed out slightly? Is there any jealousy?
I'm not saying that this is how it is (though it can be) I'm just curious because I've never owned more than 4 animals at one time and I often find myself wondering if I'd be able to give them all the attention they needed because there'd be so many of them lol.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

~Belladonna~ said:


> IMy only advice would be, don't have any more animals if you truly believe they will be too much for you and you won't be able to look after them properly, or that if you have any more then it might mean the animals that you do already own could get their little noses pushed out (something I've seen happen when a person has too many animals). The originals don't get any attention any more


I've seen that happen too and it's very sad 

Barbara x


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Right now we just have the 3 chis and a 12 gallon saltwater fishtank.

I'd say my limit would be 4 dogs... I'm allergic to cats and no other pets interest me. I like being able to travel and it's even difficult to find people to watch 3 dogs.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I am at my limit...probably a little over..with the 4 we have. 3 was the magical number. And then BellaLina's Mom offered me Lina back and I couldn't resist lol. So now we will have NO more animals until we own our own home.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

For me, personally, if I worked full time, I would not have four. The fact that I can take them to the shop helps me a lot. I'm just not someone who can work all day and take care of a house, pets, kids, hub, etc. I think four is a hit cuz of the even numbers. It's actually easier me having four then three. The two little ones in the playpen are so easy. I never have to worry about them. If all four went outside all the time, I'd be past my limit. We go out to play all the time but I'm talking like pottying and stuff. Having just two that have to go out in the winter and the rain is all I can handle. I do just love hearing everyone else's opinions on this. I wouldn't have this many if I was on my own either. My hub is a big part of the problem. LOL. He's a real softie when it comes to the animals but I do all the work cuz he works so much. You couldn't pay me to add one more to my brood. My lap, arms and bed are full!!!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

rcj1095 said:


> I wouldn't have this many if I was on my own either. My hub is a big part of the problem. LOL. He's a real softie when it comes to the animals but I do all the work cuz he works so much. You couldn't pay me to add one more to my brood. My lap, arms and bed are full!!!


I think that is an important point Robin...it helps to have an extra pair of hands sometimes 

I think we are both very lucky in that we have supportive husbands who love the Chihuahuas as much as we do :love3:

Barbara x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> I think that is an important point Robin...it helps to have an extra pair of hands sometimes
> 
> I think we are both very lucky in that we have supportive husbands who love the Chihuahuas as much as we do :love3:
> 
> Barbara x


Oh Barbara, you are so right. Having two little girls who gush and love and carry them around and help me outside with all of them is huge too. No matter how good our hearts are and how good the food is and how we can get them to the vet when needed, it doesn't take the place of love, training, socializing, nurturing, etc. etc. That takes time and devotion and I just could not do it all alone nor would I want to. They are like children and need all of that. I can honestly admit that I am full up. One more of anything right now would set me over the edge. I like a tidy house and organization and my quality of life would suffer if I had any more. I will say, however, adding Lily has been more of a joy than a chore. She is perfect for Chloe's antics and brings me a ridiculous amount of happiness. If I had two little ones with Chloe's personality, I would be in trouble. Personality's have a lot to play into it also, don't you think? We wouldn't trade Chloe but she has a lot more energy and the ability to cause trouble much more so then Lily. It makes her special too in her own way. This is a great thread!!! Any progress on your little girl yet hon???


----------

